# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  ASSOCIATION EN DANGER

## chaussette2006

L'association Les Amis de Michouette, avec qui nous avons trappé  plusieurs chats des rues récemment, a besoin de votre aide pour  continuer à s'occuper de ses protégés. Merci de les aider en cliquant,  en faisant un don et en partageant https://www.actuanimaux.com/aidez-le...uMAJP9PvF32rs4

Merci par avance à toutes les personnes qui donneront un coup de pouce à cette petite association qui fait beaucoup pour les chats.

----------

